# Hello from Strand Technical Support



## rschwimmer (Jul 27, 2009)

Wanted to take this time to introduce myself. 

My name is Randy Schwimmer, and I am in the technical support group here at Strand Lighting. I focus mainly on the console side here. The 301, 200, 100, and all Palette consoles. So if you have any questions on anything Strand, please feel free to ask.


----------



## DaveySimps (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to introduce yourself Randy. Great to have you here on CB! I think it is a great asset to have folks like yourself available for product specific questions, while offering you as the manufacturer real time feedback on your products. I look forward to your contributions here.

~Dave


----------



## rschwimmer (Jul 28, 2009)

Glad to be here.

Spread the word, and let people know I am here for help, and always willing to troubleshoot for them.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome to the booth Randy. It's great to have someone from Strand here. Darthrob is a former Strand employee (from LA). But beyond that you are it. We have a lot of people from Middleton who hang out around here and you'll find (like everywhere else I suppose) that the ETC fan club is strong here. But the people from ETC who hang out here are good people and easy to get along with. I'm a happy Classic Pallet owner (the original silver one by the way). 

While it's exciting to have someone from the manufacturer who knows the products well, it's important to note that the TOS doesn't allow you to post anything in the forums that can be considered "sales". We hope you will grow to think of yourself as a community member first and a Strand employee second. You'll be amazed at the things you can learn around here if you jump in head first. 

Also note that around half of our members are either high school or college students. So you are on the front line, helping to train the next generation of technicians. They are young and eager but often don't have good technicians around them to learn from. 

Again Welcome.


----------



## DimmerDotCom (Jul 29, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> It's great to have someone from Strand here. Darthrob is a former Strand employee (from LA). But beyond that you are it.



Top secret: user DimmerDotCom worked 5 years at Strand LA in field service/technical support. Worked under Scot Volk (who left for NSI to save the I series, then under Mark Ayton who left for Leviton?/Lutron? well one of those L companies, then under Milton Davis who came from COlortran after it blew up. I also was an ASC under Lytemare for 4 years and 9 years under Emlight.

Maurice Garcia
dimmer.com Home Page
Save My CD-80 Home Page


----------



## rschwimmer (Jul 29, 2009)

I definitely know who Darthrob is. He helped me learn a lot while I could from him. 
Just as a quick background on myself. I started with Strand about a month ago. I am in Tech Support, and focus mainly on the Palette series of software, and hardware. Before I came over here, I was with Entertainment Technology/Lightolier Controls (all under Philips).
Before my beginning here at Philips, I was the Production Manager/Lighting Designer/Crew Chief for a Entertainment Lighting company in L.A. Felix Lighting. I was there for 9 years, and started from scratch when I was 19 straight from Pep Boys!!! 

I am always willing to help, and give all the advice I know (and no sales pitch, just technical advice). But I will also have good advice from my previous stint in running a Production Lighting Company.


----------

